# Plants that survive at 30" down?



## Vladimer (Apr 11, 2004)

alright, well i've been looking at a few aquatic plant stores, and most of them say you 'shouldent' get a tank thats deeper then 18" if your putting plants into it, the tank im getting is 30" deep, and with p's the light cant be super bright either









what kind of plants, im sorta looking for a variety since i plan to somehow cover the overflow box with some wall climbing plant lol, if that makes sense







you know those plants (outdoors, not underwater) that climb the sides of houses and all, are there any kinds, which sorta crawl or can be made by hanging the stems on suction cups to let it cover the overflow?

im worried that at 30" there might not be enough needed light or something for the plants to be working properly,


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i have amazon swords, pigmy sword chains and anubis plants, but u can get a bunch of kinds though just look around and ask around at stores


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

_Anubias_ do well under these conditions. I had an _A. barteri_ that did fine at the bottom of my 36" deep pond under normal fluorescent lighting.

-PK


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can use Anubias,Java Fern,some Cryptocorines and Hygrophila!!!


----------

